# Medical and Billing Secretary



## Christine1229 (Jun 15, 2009)

One physician optometry practice is looking for a medical and billing secretary. This person would be responsible for entering charges, coding, electronic filing and aging of accounts.  General office work also required.
Looking for friendly person who would like to work 4 days per week.   This practice is located in Tiverton, Rhode Island
Fax your resume to (401) 624-4769.


----------

